# XD 9mm Barrels - Ported to Non-ported



## SpringfieldXD9mmFTW (Jul 29, 2010)

I currently own a ported Springfield XD 9mm with 4 inch barrel. I like the porting a lot for target practice, however, I typically carry the weapon for self-defense and the porting is not ideal in that scenario. I was wondering if I could purchase a second non-ported barrel for the same caliber (9mm) and just drop it in with no ill-effects. Looking at the design of the gun while cleaning, I can't see any reason why not, however, I don't want to damage the weapon or myself while firing it. If it's possible, any recomendations on barrels that would work well with the XD 9mm?


----------

